# Once in Royal - an original setting by Robert Howard



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

The first performance of Robert Howard's new setting of Once in Royal David's City will feature as part of the Mayor of Prescot's Charity Christmas concert. The work will be performed by Prescot Parish Church Choir under the direction of David Kernick and accompanied by the composer on the piano. The concert features items by four other local school and community choirs and Allerton Brass Quintet. It will be followed by festive refreshments.

The SATB version of the work will also feature as part of Prescot Parish Church's Midnight Mass service on Monday 24th December at 11.30pm this time with Stephen Mannings on the piano.
A flexible version of Robert's Once in Royal will be paired with his work for solo voice and piano, entitled A Babe is Born, as part of a concert on Tuesday 4th December. The works will be performed by Laura Howard (alto) with the composer at the piano. This Christmas concert by South Liverpool Orchestra (www.south-liverpool-orchestra.co.uk) takes place at 8pm at St James' Methodist & United Reformed Church, Church Road South, Woolton, L25 7RJ. Tickets are £4 on the door including post-concert buffet.

Robert's Anthem "For Mary, Mother of our Lord" will also be performed by Prescot Parish Church Choir, directed by David Kernick with Tim Hall on organ on Sunday 23rd December in Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA as part of the 10am Eucharist for Advent 4. For further details of all Robert's compositions see www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk


----------



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Please note that the Mayor of Prescot's Charity Christmas concert takes place at 7pm on Thursday 6th December at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA. Further details are available on www.prescotfestival.co.uk


----------

